# Drummer- /Schlagzeugprogramm



## michael-90 (19. Mai 2007)

Hab bei Google nix gefunden außer veraltete Links, vll. wisst ihr ja was:

Ich suche ein Drummerprogamm für den PC, wo man also auf der Tastatur Schlagzeug spielen kann, beispielsweise: Leertaste Bassdrum, STRG Snare , ALT HiHat geschlossen oder so! Kennt ihr sowas?

Hab eig. eh eines gefunden, und zwar Keyboard Midi-Drums, hört sich von der Beschreibung her ziemlich gut an, nur leider gibt es den Download-Server nicht mehr der bei der Beschreibung dabeisteht!

Hoffe auf eure Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2007)

michael-90 am 19.05.2007 19:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab bei Google nix gefunden außer veraltete Links, vll. wisst ihr ja was:
> 
> Ich suche ein Drummerprogamm für den PC, wo man also auf der Tastatur Schlagzeug spielen kann, beispielsweise: Leertaste Bassdrum, STRG Snare , ALT HiHat geschlossen oder so! Kennt ihr sowas?
> 
> ...




such aml unter dem stichwort "sampler", denn dass man auf diverse "töne" dann jeweils einen sound legt macht man mit samplern. aber ob du da auch was findest, das sich per tastatur bedienen läßt...? wenn man "midi" und "keyboard" erwähnt, dann meint man meistens mit "keyboard" ein echtes keyboard, nicht nur ne PC-tastatur.


----------



## TheNightShadow (20. Mai 2007)

Herbboy am 19.05.2007 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> michael-90 am 19.05.2007 19:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So wie ich es verstehe sucht er ein Programm für die Tastatur. Gefunden hat er aber ein Programm für Keyboard=Keyboard!=Tastatur.


----------



## michael-90 (20. Mai 2007)

TheNightShadow am 20.05.2007 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 19.05.2007 20:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meinte *kein* Keyboard, sondern eine echte handelsübliche Tastatur für den PC!


----------



## Zubunapy (20. Mai 2007)

michael-90 am 20.05.2007 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> TheNightShadow am 20.05.2007 18:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie dein Vorredner schon sagte: Keyboard ist englisch und bedeutet Tastatur.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2007)

ich weiß, das keyboard auch = tastatur sein und dass er was für seine tastatur sucht, ich wollte nur klarmachen, dass man bei der suche aufpassen musst, ob in der beschreibung der software mit "keyboard" ne tastatur gemeint ist oder ein keyboard[das musikinstrument]... das ist alles...  

und auch software für PC nenne sich dann "sampler", halt ein virtueller sampler.


----------



## michael-90 (20. Mai 2007)

Herbboy am 20.05.2007 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß, das keyboard auch = tastatur sein und dass er was für seine tastatur sucht, ich wollte nur klarmachen, dass man bei der suche aufpassen musst, ob in der beschreibung der software mit "keyboard" ne tastatur gemeint ist oder ein keyboard[das musikinstrument]... das ist alles...
> 
> und auch software für PC nenne sich dann "sampler", halt ein virtueller sampler.



Ja ich weis auch dass Keyboard Englisch für Tastatur ist^^

Ja ich hab eh auf Deutsch gesucht aber nichts gefunden, und bei dem oben genannten Programm hat es geheißen "Spielen sie Schlagzeug auf der *Tastatur*" oder so


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2007)

michael-90 am 20.05.2007 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 20.05.2007 20:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hier als shareware: http://www.download-tipp.de/shareware_und_freeware/451.shtml

meinst du so was?


----------



## SoSchautsAus (21. Mai 2007)

Hab was witziges gefunden: Drum Station DT-010

Ein Freeware Drum Computer. Eine Emulation der legendären TR-909 von Roland. Entscheidend ist: Das Programm läuft Standalone, also du brauchst keinen zusätzlichen Hostsequenzer. Ich hab jetzt 10 Minuten damit rumgespielt und für eine Freeware find ichs ganz passabel. Wenn du es installiert hast, drück *F1*. Dann öffnet sich die Homepage des Herstellers mit einer unkomplizierten Anleitung (allerdings auf englisch). Zuerst solltest du im Menü unter *Setup/Sound Device* deine Soundkarte auswählen. Dann kannst du auch schon loslegen. Auf den acht Kanälen befindet sich jeweils ein Drum Sample, also z.B. Bassdrum, Snaredrum, HiHat, usw. Du bedienst sie per Stepsequenzer mit Lauflichtprogrammierung, d.h. die vier mal vier Kästchen in jedem Kanal stellen die Sechzehntelnoten eines Taktes dar. Wenn du nun mit der Maus auf eines der Kästchen klickst wird jedesmal, wenn bei aktiverter Wiedergabe das Lauflicht darüberläuft, der Drumsound gespielt. Du kannst mit den Tasten *Y* bis *,* die Samples auch per Tastatur abspielen, allerdings hab ich bisher noch nicht rausgefunden wie du sie auch aufnehmen kannst. ABER: Du hast eine ziemlich grosse Latenz, d.h. wenn du eine Taste auf der Tastatur drückst, dann merkst du eine deutliche Verzögerung zwischen dem Drücken der Taste und der Wiedergabe des Sounds. Auch das Lauflicht ist nicht synchron mit der Soundausgabe. Billige Freeware halt, aber mehr kann man nicht erwarten für lau. 

Falls du jetzt kein Wort von dem was ich gerade erklärt habe verstanden hast, klick einfach ein bischen rum, dann findest du es mit der Zeit schon raus. Die anderen Funktionen wirst du mit der Zeit schon verstehen - lerning by doing. 

@ Herb: Solltest du dir auch mal ansehen. Das knallt rein!  

SSA


----------



## michael-90 (21. Mai 2007)

Hab jetzt das Programm von SoSchautsAus ausprobiert - sowas hab ich gesucht, dankesehr  

Deine  Erklärung hab ich zwar nicht ganz verstanden weil ich da mehr ein Laie bin und einfach nur 'n bisschen rumprobieren will, aber ich kann mir das schon erlernen, kenn ja auch die Firma (habn DJ-Programm von denen^^)


----------



## SoSchautsAus (22. Mai 2007)

michael-90 am 21.05.2007 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Deine  Erklärung hab ich zwar nicht ganz verstanden weil ich da mehr ein Laie bin und einfach nur 'n bisschen rumprobieren will, aber ich kann mir das schon erlernen, kenn ja auch die Firma (habn DJ-Programm von denen^^)


Naja, zwischen einem DJ Programm und einem Drum Computer mit Midi Sequencer ist dann doch ein kleiner Unterschied. ^^ Wenn du etwas nicht verstehst oder Fragen hast, schreib einfach in den Thread oder zur Not eine PM an mich, dann versuch ichs dir in Laiensprache zu erklären.  

@ wens interessiert: Das Prog unterstützt leider weder Rewire noch VST oder eine andere Schnittstelle, zumindest hab ichs bisher noch nicht geschafft es in meinen Host einzubinden. Aber natürlich kann man als .wav exportieren. Die Sounds sind halt ein bisschen mager, es fehlt der Druck, aber zum rumspielen taugts schon, und Percussion kann man ganz gut damit machen. 

SSA


----------

